# revolut, otra tarjeta que te da dinero gratis en todos los cajeros



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

a la banca oligopolica le crecen los enanos, tarjeta en UK, facil de contratar, la puedes cargar con una tarjeta de debito o por transferencia, tanto en euros como en libras, metes la tarjeta en el cajero que te de la gana y no te cobra ninguna comision.


----------



## Zipotako (8 Mar 2016)

Te rastrean como a un capullo. 

No hay ninguna que permita conservar la confidencialidad?


----------



## euriborfree (8 Mar 2016)

las extracciones en cajero son gratis hasta las 500 libras al mes, a partir de ahi la comision es del 2%

cargarla con tarjeta cuesta un 3%

cargarla por transferencia es gratis si se envia desde la zona SEPA

la tarjeta la envian gratis, lo que es una gran ventaja y no cobran comision por cambio de divisa lo cual lo hace ideal para viajar


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> las extracciones en cajero son gratis hasta las 500 libras al mes, a partir de ahi la comision es del 2%
> 
> cargarla con tarjeta cuesta un 3%
> 
> ...



cargarla con tarjeta en euros es gratis, el 3% es si cargas en dolares con la tarjeta.

solo se puede cargar con tarjeta de debito, no de credito, no admite maestro ni tarjetas prepago.


----------



## euriborfree (8 Mar 2016)

En el Google Play leo algunas quejas de usuarios a los que les tardan en procesar las transferencias de fondos.

Casi mejor espero a que sean capaces de absorver su exito y de paso se vea si es o no una estafa


----------



## whiskito2002 (8 Mar 2016)

la carga desde tarjetas de debito es gratuita, pero por ahora tienen problemas con muchas de españa ya que las detecta como credito y no deja recargarla.
yo la tengo desde hace un tiempo y he probado a sacar de cajeros de caja españa y santander sin problemas.
El cajero detecta como moneda principal la libra e intenta colar su cambio, que creo que es doble (si tienes euros, euros a libras y vuelta a euros), con dar que no es suficiente para que no cobren nada.

saludos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

euriborfree dijo:


> En el Google Play leo algunas quejas de usuarios a los que les tardan en procesar las transferencias de fondos.
> 
> Casi mejor espero a que sean capaces de absorver su exito y de paso se vea si es o no una estafa



pienso que este banco no es exactamente igual que number26, ambos son un banco dentro de un banco, revolut tiene las cuentas en barclays pero parece que no son cuentas a nombre del cliente sino cuentas generales del propio banco, el dinero va a esas cuentas y se le asigna a cada cliente con la contabilidad interna del banco, esto plantea un problema, si barclays se va al garete el fondo de garantia de depositos solo cubre hasta 100.000 euros por cuenta y titular, esta cuenta tendria un unico titular, revolut, con lo cual tu dinero no esta protegido por el fondo de garantia, es como una cuenta de valores omnibus pero para efectivo, algo que no es nuevo y que tenemos en españa desde hace mucho en agencias de valores.

por esto motivo su utlidad es como cuenta monedero, tener 100 euros para un imprevisto y poder sacar en un cajero que tienes al lado pero que no te da dinero gratis si metes tu tarjeta habitual, esto es comodisimo, e incluso puedes tenerla a cero y como la recarga con tarjeta es instantanea, cargar en ese momento mediante la aplicacion del movil y acto seguido sacarlo en ese cajero al que le has echado el ojo, esto no lo puedes hacer con ningun banco en españa.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Mar 2016)

revolut es ideal para cambiar moneda instantáneamente Libras,Euros,Dólares,yo la uso cuando quiero sacar dinero de Monese que es en Libras y hago el cambio sin coste a Euros.

Nada de estafa,llamar estafa a estos servicios Fintech denota tener bastante poca inteligencia,y mundo, y querer ser el mas listo del terruño sin haber usado en tu vida mas que la tarjeta de la extinta Caja Madrid .


----------



## racional (8 Mar 2016)

Es ideal para comprar en divisas en internet y viajes. Para usar en España es como cualquier otra tarjeta.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

racional dijo:


> Es ideal para comprar en divisas en internet y viajes. Para usar en España es como cualquier otra tarjeta.



hombre cualquier otra tarjeta no te da dinero gratis en todos los cajeros.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

whiskito2002 dijo:


> la carga desde tarjetas de debito es gratuita, pero por ahora tienen problemas con muchas de españa ya que las detecta como credito y no deja recargarla.
> yo la tengo desde hace un tiempo y he probado a sacar de cajeros de caja españa y santander sin problemas.
> El cajero detecta como moneda principal la libra e intenta colar su cambio, que creo que es doble (si tienes euros, euros a libras y vuelta a euros), con dar que no es suficiente para que no cobren nada.
> 
> saludos



la de ING parece que no da problemas, cual utilizas tu?.


----------



## DONK (8 Mar 2016)

Nos hacen una cuenta bancaria o es una simple tarjeta?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Mar 2016)

A ver no desinformemos,es una tarjeta monedero que se recarga, con función de cambio instantáneo de divisas y efectivamente dinero en cajero sin comisión.

No es una cuenta corriente a tu nombre,como sí lo es Number 26,o Monese,cada una con las peculiaridades que ya hemos explicado en sus respectivos hilos.

Pero en realidad casi la puedes usar como cuenta corriente,porque te permite hacer transferencias a otros destinatarios,recibir transferencias etc. Con sus matices.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> A ver no desinformemos,es una tarjeta monedero que se recarga, con función de cambio instantáneo de divisas y efectivamente dinero en cajero sin comisión.
> 
> No es una cuenta corriente a tu nombre,como sí lo es Number 26,o Monese,cada una con las peculiaridades que ya hemos explicado en sus respectivos hilos.
> 
> Pero en realidad casi la puedes usar como cuenta corriente,porque te permite hacer transferencias a otros destinatarios,recibir transferencias etc. Con sus matices.



es una tarjeta con una cuenta con muy pocas funcionalidades, una cuenta virtual, tan solo puede hacer transferencias al exterior, no puedes recibir trasnferencias de otros, solo si es de otros clientes de revolut, y vamos eso de domiciliar nominas ni hablamos...


----------



## whiskito2002 (8 Mar 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> la de ING parece que no da problemas, cual utilizas tu?.



yo uso una de neteller(un monedero como paypal), lo de las tarjetas que dan problemas lo he leido en forocoches


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Mar 2016)

alguien ha contratado con el carnet de conducir?.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (18 Mar 2016)

Ultimamente la función de Revolut de recargar de forma instantánea con tarjeta de débito esta dando problemas,porque muchas tarjetas de débito estan emitidas por los bancos como tarjeta de crédito,aunque vayan asociados a una cuenta corriente y no a una tarjeta de crédito como tal, esto lo hacen los bancos para cobrar sus comisiones en las transacciones con tarjeta,en cierto modo es una estafa al intermediario, que paga mas comisión por la venta,paga comisión de tarjeta de crédito,cuando es una de débito que paga menos comisión, son muy listos los bancos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Mar 2016)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Ultimamente la función de Revolut de recargar de forma instantánea con tarjeta de débito esta dando problemas,porque muchas tarjetas de débito estan emitidas por los bancos como tarjeta de crédito,aunque vayan asociados a una cuenta corriente y no a una tarjeta de crédito como tal, esto lo hacen los bancos para cobrar sus comisiones en las transacciones con tarjeta,en cierto modo es una estafa al intermediario, que paga mas comisión por la venta,paga comisión de tarjeta de crédito,cuando es una de débito que paga menos comisión, son muy listos los bancos.



claro, por eso las de santander, la caixa y BBVA no rulan...

que yo sepa ING, selfbank y EVO sin problemas.

hemos dado con otro metodo para medir la honradez de los bancos, si tu tarjeta de debito no rula para recargar en revolut huye de ese banco...


----------



## Viricida (25 Mar 2016)

Hoy he sacado dinero (50€) de un cajero del Banco de Satan con esta tarjeta y ofrece en ingles, hacer el cambio a GBP (al ser de UK). Basta marcar w/o conversion para que sea en €. El mensaje añade que te cargan 0 comisión y asi ha sido.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Jun 2016)

esta tarjeta se afianza pero recordad utilizarla para pagar, son sus beneficios, gracias a eso puede dar dinero gratis en todos los cajeros.


----------



## Merlin (19 Jun 2016)

Ni tarjetas ni efectivo ni gaitas: lo más cómodo es pagar con el móvil.


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Jun 2016)

Duda: Decís que es ideal para hacer turismo.

¿Me transforma a la moneda local a la hora de sacar pasta en un cajero de Nairobi o de Malasia, o cómo va eso? Para la recarga en el extranjero entiendo que no podría desde un cajero de allí pero sí a través de internet.


----------



## Lounge Bar (16 Ene 2017)

Cambian las condiciones. 

A partir de febrero si sacas mas de 200 libras del cajero comision al conta. Y si quieres tarjeta en plastico hay que pagar 6 euros.


----------



## flint19 (8 Feb 2017)

Noticias de revolut: ahora incorpora una cuenta corriente UK del barclays con su número de cuenta y sort code (aunque sin iban, de momento) y sólo para libras. Permite domiciliar nómina y hacer transferencias en UK. Próximamente dicen que incluiran domiciliacion de recibos, etc.

Total, que ahora tengo una cuenta UK en GBP ::

Cada vez se parece más a monese, espero que no se parezca también en la comisión de mantenimiento...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Feb 2017)

flint19 dijo:


> Noticias de revolut: ahora incorpora una cuenta corriente UK del barclays con su número de cuenta y sort code (*aunque sin iban, de momento*) y sólo para libras. Permite domiciliar nómina y hacer transferencias en UK. Próximamente dicen que incluiran domiciliacion de recibos, etc.
> 
> Total, que ahora tengo una cuenta UK en GBP ::
> 
> Cada vez se parece más a monese, espero que no se parezca también en la comisión de mantenimiento...



una cuenta omnibus?.


----------



## flint19 (9 Feb 2017)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> una cuenta omnibus?.



Esa pinta tiene.


----------



## selu72 (22 Feb 2017)

Buena información. Gracias por compartirla


----------



## Frank Black (2 Abr 2017)

No me enterado bien si el sistema está basado en una tarjeta física o se puede utilizar sólo con un móvil (entiendo que con NFC).


----------



## nekcab (2 Abr 2017)

whiskito2002 dijo:


> "...
> 
> yo la tengo desde hace un tiempo y he probado a sacar de cajeros de caja españa y santander sin problemas.
> El cajero detecta como moneda principal la libra e intenta colar su cambio, que creo que es doble (si tienes euros, euros a libras y vuelta a euros), con dar que no es suficiente para que no cobren nada.





TrueBilman dijo:


> Hoy he sacado dinero (50€) de un cajero del Banco de Satan con esta tarjeta y ofrece en ingles, hacer el cambio a GBP (al ser de UK). Basta marcar w/o conversion para que sea en €. El mensaje añade que te cargan 0 comisión y asi ha sido.



Viendo vuestro caso me asalta una duda. Si uno saca dinero fuera de la zona SEPA, sí o sí hay cambio de divisa.

Mi duda es: si vas a sacar en el extranjero, como hay cambio de divisa: ¿no pasará 1º a libras, para a continuación pasar a la moneda del país en el que se encuentra el cajero, verdad?


----------



## Viricida (5 Abr 2017)

Problemas encontrados: Sabadell clava comisión. Kutxabank no autoriza operaciones.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vividor (5 Abr 2017)

¿por que no autoriza la operación?


----------



## Freestate (18 Jun 2018)

Acabo de hacerme de revolut porque quiero huir del BBVA y veo que estos hijosdeputa no parar en sangrar con todo lo humano y divino. Pues no me han cobrado 1 euro por la recarga de 10. Pero no era gratis? En serio, voy a mandar un muyahidin a las putas oficinas centrales. Pero que sarna de gente copon.


----------



## tastas (19 Jun 2018)

Me da que mientras van captando clientes sí que pueden ser baratos, pero a medida que ganan masa irán "cambiando" sus favorables condiciones. Hay que estar atentos, los que la contraten.
A mi me vendría muy bien para pagos en internet y para sacar de vez en cuando. Me miraré a fondo las condiciones.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Jun 2018)

revolut
bnext
pibank
wefferent

todas dan dinero gratis en los cajeros.


----------



## ferjt (19 Jun 2018)

Joder, eso de dinero gratis suena tan bonito...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Jun 2018)

Freestate dijo:


> Acabo de hacerme de revolut porque quiero huir del BBVA y veo que estos hijosdeputa no parar en sangrar con todo lo humano y divino. Pues no me han cobrado 1 euro por la recarga de 10. Pero no era gratis? En serio, voy a mandar un muyahidin a las putas oficinas centrales. Pero que sarna de gente copon.



Es un cargo temporal que se hace cada vez que usas una tarjeta para recargar por primera vez y verificar tu identidad. en unos días volverás a tener ese euro disponible y no te lo volverán a cargar.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jun 2018)

Hola he visto que en este banco trabajan con Bitcoin y otras criptodivisas junto con el Euro y otras divisas tradicionales.
Habia pensado hacerme cliente, alguien puede decirme si funciona a modo de un exchange tradicional? Las tarifas de cambio son caras o baratas? Agradeceria cualquier información sobre este tema en este banco Revolut.

Gracias a todos.


----------

